# Band Saw Use



## Graybeard (Dec 11, 2017)

My band saw (Rikon 14 inch) is used mostly for rough cutting. Big pieces of turning wood that can weigh up to thirty pounds at the most. It seems to me to be pretty rough on the saw, blades and bearings. I've changed out the guide bearings once and have extras on hand. I sometimes wonder if that saw is really up to the task. The good thing is as I get older the amount of roughing is going down.

On the other hand sometimes I want to do some fine work and have to spend a lot of time getting the saw tuned up so it does a decent job with a smaller blade. 

Curious what your experience has been. Thinking maybe a second smaller saw set up to just do fine work my be a solution.


----------



## CWS (Dec 11, 2017)

Or maybe a bigger saw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 11, 2017)

JMO-blades are disposable - I buy cheap ones for rough cut. Bearings are disposable- make sure you have right clearance so they are not spinning all the time but they operate in a horrible environment for bearing- immersed continuously in dust. 30 lbs- your saw lives a pampered life. Mine- if I can lift it and fits I will saw it. multiple saws are nice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 11, 2017)

I could sell you a 36 inch saw for roughing...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 12, 2017)

A little bigger saw will do wonders.


----------



## kweinert (Dec 12, 2017)

I went from a 14" with not much throat to a 17" with about 12" of throat. If I had the room I'd've kept the 14" for smaller cuts because changing blades is a PITA when you only want to do one quick thing. Aside from the extra clearance the 17" just has more power and cuts much easier than that 14" did.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

